
WebObjects 4.0 Developers Guide (1998) [pdf] - fitzwatermellow
https://developer.apple.com/legacy/library/documentation/LegacyTechnologies/WebObjects/WebObjects_4.5/System/Documentation/Developer/WebObjects/DevGuide/WebObjectsDevGuide.pdf
======
paulrpotts
I worked on some WebObjects applications in the nineties and received Apple
training. It was a really nice framework in many ways, with very nice tooling
for working with databases, although I did not (and still do not) really love
Java. One of the nice things was that I was easily able to integrate a bunch
of code written in Kawa (Scheme in Java). I have not been a web developer in
some time but browsing this was an interesting quick trip down memory lane --
thanks!

~~~
huxley
I developed mostly in Objective-C and even WebScript [1], the Java transition
was hard but I stuck with WO and EOF until the early 2000s. It was my first
stage as a working developer, so it will always have a special spot even if
it's URLs make me cringe nowadays.

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/legacy/library/documentation/Leg...](https://developer.apple.com/legacy/library/documentation/LegacyTechnologies/WebObjects/WebObjects_3.1/PDF/DEVGUIDE/SCRIPT.PDF)

